# Available Leases Websites



## fuller729

Updated 12/27/21

I noticed these companies have severel leases availabe now. None of them are close to me but might be some help to one of you. I have leased from Ingram and Legrand before and they are a super company!!

http://www.wildlifecooperative.com/
www.stregispaper.com

http://www.forestargroup.com/rec-use/leases.asp
click availabe leases, georgia, accept terms.

www.timberlandresource.net
click hunting leases

www.flintplantation.net

http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com

http://www.pinesouth.com/

http://www.knappbarrs.com/hl0907.htm

http://www.rayonierhunting.com/

http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/content/view/40/9/

www.nationalhuntingleases.com
www.basecampleasing.com
www.kentuckydreamhunter.com
www.leasehunter.com
www.midwesthuntinglease.com
www.rayonierhunting.com
www.deer-leases.com
www.findahuntinglease.com
www.deerhuntingleases.com
www.kansasfarmlease.com
www.huntdeerinohio.com
www.deerhuntingleasefinder.com
www.deertexas.com

I hope these will help someone find land and good luck hunting!!


----------



## ponyboy

thanks for the info ..........


----------



## kno3mike

Thanks fuller729......Excellent post.....(this should be a sticky)...


----------



## jmanon

Here is another one, but it doesn't have anything in GA (plenty in FL though) available at the moment:

http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/content/view/40/9/


----------



## miner

Good Info,some links did not work for me,Thanks.  Any one out there have more, come on lets add to this!!!!


----------



## hav2hunt

http://www.legacywildlife.com/hunting.php


----------



## fuller729

just updated with a few more


----------



## XJfire75

www.northgeorgiahunting.com

topo and arial maps of leasable land. Weve been on the same lease for 5 years and theres several tracts all over NW GA.

Worth a look. Its good to call them about an available tract to see what kinda money theyre looking to get out of it.

We got a 220 acre tract for less than $8 an acre I believe. Most tracts are well worth the money and you have the option of keeping the land for the next couple of years without it going back up for open bidding.


----------



## jmanon

A boatload of new properties were recently added to Plum Creek's site.


----------



## antebellum

Anyone have experience with Westervelt Wildlife Services.  I'm interested in leasing there, any heads up advice will be helpful.


----------



## lakelbr

http://www.stregispaper.com/default.aspx


----------



## Big Lurch

*Another website*

www.stregispaper.com

These people will ask what type of land you are looking for and really try to help you locate that type of land.


----------



## sgtstinky

XJfire75 said:


> www.northgeorgiahunting.com
> 
> topo and arial maps of leasable land. Weve been on the same lease for 5 years and theres several tracts all over NW GA.
> 
> Worth a look. Its good to call them about an available tract to see what kinda money theyre looking to get out of it.
> 
> We got a 220 acre tract for less than $8 an acre I believe. Most tracts are well worth the money and you have the option of keeping the land for the next couple of years without it going back up for open bidding.



Anyone have experience with these guys? I've sent three emails with no response. Does anyone have a phone number for them? I'd like to look at several properties but  can't seem to get them to respond. Please PM if you can help.

Thanks!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Resource management services has a couple leases open at the moment


----------



## pigkiller

http://frcdataroom.com/timberlands_hunting_leases.asp


----------



## tylernext

nice info, thanks


----------



## dfurdennis

ingram intities has sold all of their hunting properties so dont waste time tryin to contact them


----------



## Gaswamp

After looking at Rayonier hunting properties, I have noticed that they don't give you much information regarding their properties that are currently leased.  Does anyone know if it is possible to get in touch with current leaseholders through Rayonier to see if they have openings in the lease?


----------



## Bighog11

List of websites needs to be updated there are several that so not work anymore!! But all in all a great post! It has surely helped me in my search for a lease thanks GON


----------



## Buck70

Can anyone update these? Thanks


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

Here is another hunting lease website: www.wildlifecooperative.com


----------



## fuller729

Updated 2/19/20
I deleted the links that didn’t work anymore and added a few more!


----------



## atltrafficisterrible

http://www.plumcreek.com/ - offline
www.flintplantation.net - offline
http://www.midwesthuntinglease.com/ - offline
https://www.hightechredneck.com/ - Not accepting new users
http://www.deer-leases.com/#leases - server errors
https://www.bp-outdoors.com/ - This website is about knives
findahuntinglease.com - offline
http://www.kansasfarmlease.com/ - nothing available 
http://www.ks-mo-hunt.org/ - offline
deerhuntingleasefinder.com - offline


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Here is another hunting lease website: www.wildlifecooperative.com



For those looking at these leases, understand that this is a business, these are not "clubs" or "cooperative" they are a for-profit run by one person.  I realize all leases for the most part are for profit in some manner, and these are akin to AirBNB in terms of options for hunting leases...except it isn't a "lease" you are really buying an annual membership in a for profit business where one person, a middle man, makes all the decisions.  You are not joining a club.  Most of these leases are posted over on Hunting Locator with member slots open, even though they don't have them on here...might be the right option for you, and ask lots of questions and ask for references of prior members...happy to provide references via PM or phone.  YMMV.


----------



## BottomBumpin

New to the site and glad I found it.  Got a few friends who want to join or start a 'club'... 2 - 6 hunters depending on circumstances and I am gunna spend time looking at the details you guys have added here but if anyone has openings in SE GA I am very interested.  we have been hunting Toombs, Emanuel, and Telfair counties the last several years so anywhere around there would be great.  thanks


----------



## LTFDretired

BottomBumpin said:


> New to the site and glad I found it.  Got a few friends who want to join or start a 'club'... 2 - 6 hunters depending on circumstances and I am gunna spend time looking at the details you guys have added here but if anyone has openings in SE GA I am very interested.  we have been hunting Toombs, Emanuel, and Telfair counties the last several years so anywhere around there would be great.  thanks


Let me know too please. I am up for anywhere in GA!


----------

